# Fixing cracked fenders!



## oquinn (Jul 20, 2018)

Any have ideas to fix this?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 20, 2018)

The only way that works for me is to mig weld them. I own a mig so the cost is minimal. The metal is thin so doing it can be tricky.


----------

